# What Bass should I get?



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone;


About, 2-years ago+ I had a friends’ band who needed a drop-in bassist. They struggled to find someone, and I thought I would give them a hand and at the same time experience a Bass Guitar. The idea seemed great but about 3-months into the whole project the band fell apart. I never really experienced the Bass Guitar other than owning it.


Since then my start-up, how I made money, crashed which forced me to liquidate assets to pay employees etc. which mostly came from my musical equipment, and the gear I was left to play with was the items that didn’t sell which included a Schecter Raiden Special-4. Luckily the start-up crash is far behind me.


Since then, and yes the question is coming soon, I have been enjoying the Bass Guitar a lot more than I thought I would. I love the style and flow of moving around the fretboard. I have been playing Red Hot Chilli Peppers (more simple riffs), Rage Against the Machine, Nirvana (Lounge Act) and Green day (When I come around) etc. and yes I have a lot more to learn.


I went into the Music store looking at a Warwick 5-string Rock Bass as my first bass, with your understanding that I had no idea what I was doing. The people on staff wanted to direct me away from Warwick and was boasting about the Schecter. The versatility was one of the reasons I was persuaded towards the Schecter.


With the Schecter being the only bass I have ever owned, I have no idea how good I have it or bad I have it. I wouldn’t say the Schecter limits my skill level in any manner, I have much to learn, but I was thinking of purchasing another bass to add diversity to my collection and help me understand basses as a whole.


As I went through YouTube, it appears that two great examples would be Fender Precision Bass and Fender Jazz Bass is two great Bass Guitars to own in any collection.


Question: What Bass would you recommend to add diversity?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ps are good and more versatile than you'd think given the single pup. Never liked Js (the sound; thin vs the girth of P, never worked for me on anything). Similar to a P but active would be a Musicman Stingray (a lotta players moved from a P to a MM in the late 80s /90s... only a few went back later). Your Schecter should be firmly in P-J hybrid territory depending on the specific model. 

Personally I am a Gibson bass guy. And Warwicks are for douchebags (this now unfortunately includes Jack Bruce) ;P. So fair warning of that bias.

The best rock bass by far, is the Thunderbird - you just can't beat the midrange punch that cuts through the mix - enough girth to work with if using the neck pup (or even the single pup versions) and enough plonk using the bridge. Or anything with Tbird pickups - modern 90s LP bassses (disco'd but available used - the flat tops are cheaper than the archtops but sound very similar); any modern Gibson with a black soapbar (no visible pole pieces). Of particular interest would be the LP JR DC bass coming out this May (single TBird pup in the P sweetspot - black soap bar but CME will have a special edition with chrome pups) and the Epiphone Vintage Pro Thunderbird (the one with chrome pickups and 2 pc bridge/tail pc; by all accounts from people I know and trust, because they own 4+ vintage TBirds, this is a better TBird than a modern Gibson if you like the vintage ones) - there's one of those for sale here. Both of those are affordable (<1k new). 

If you want a shorty, the SG standard is TB pups under different covers (not the Epiphones - the bolt on neck ones are garbage; the 90s Elite series were good but the pups not so great - most people upgraded those). Costs more though.

Even the reissue G3 (Grabber 3) and RD Artist basses are great versatile rock machines if you don't mind spending a bit more (Cask has the RD - 1500 C$ used in near mint shape they say IIRC). Not sure the price is worth it vs other things you could get for the same price. I am a big fan of the vintage G3s (great Bill Lawrence pickups! Buck-and-a-half setting - 3 coils at once) and RD Artists (have one; dude from Metz uses one) but they get spendy these days (but not usually more, otr much more than the reissues.... easy choice that).

The EB (not to be confused with vintage EB0/1/2;/3/4s) is also well regarded but not available new anymore (there is something called the EB but it's a bit different, I mean the kinda offset Mosrite looking ones) - lotsa those on ebay; they sold well and were not too expensive. 

You can get a vintage Gibson Victory Standard (I do not recommend the active or 2 pup versions, but YMMV), which is like a P-Thunderbird hybrid soundwise for pretty cheap used as well (don't pay more than $850 unless rare finish or closet classic maybe). All maple (except the fretboard) so on the heavy side, but a great bass.

On an even more budget level, I love the Ibanez ATK series - single triple coil bridge pup. I am usually a neck pup guy (when it comes to bass - opposite for guitar) but these make up for the pup location with the fatness of that huge pickup. It's the only cheap/budget bass I would seriously consider and I have come close to buying one a few times in the past but always flake out because I prefer short scales (already have a few long scales; enough).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have several very good basses, and that's exclusively what I play. I would personally point you in 2 directions:

-a P bass. A good one has tons of range through the sweep of the tone knob, and can do several different sounds from soft to grinding punk, just with that and one pickup

-if you need several other sounds, but like the P Bass sound, I recently picked up a Yamaha 734a, which is a 2 pickup PJ, where a = active. It will work passive no battery, at that point one of the knobs is just a normal tone knob, and you can still dial between the 2 pickups. Or put it in active mode, you still have the 2 pups (P+J), and now a 3 band very good EQ, and more output (easily dialed down with the vol knob). The fit, finish, playability and most of all TONE out of this Indonesian made beast is unbelievable. Also comes in a 5er (model 735a) for around a grand.

I have a G&L L-2000 that's my #1 (and also a very diverse bass), but the Yamaha comes along to every rehearsal and show, kept in Eb tuning for a few tunes. I love playing it.

I haven't owned a Schecter, but they are well respected/liked. Should be a lot cheaper than the Warwick, but Warwick is also a very well loved brand that I haven't any personal experience with it - if it plays great, and you like how it sounds, and can afford it, why not?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

P


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a P, J, PJ and an EB4.
P for me as well.


Granny Gremlin said:


> Warwicks are for douchebags (this now unfortunately includes Jack Bruce)


I'd go for this one though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I have a P, J, PJ and an EB4.
> P for me as well.
> 
> I'd go for this one though.


It certainly scores some points for the (reissue) mudbuckers (so ostensibly one could replace them with vintage ones or even Darkstars/original Guild BiSonics), and the general shape is good unlike most other Warwicks, but still a pass for me on balance. Also I have to admit that is a decent bridge design (even if it is a refinement of the 2 pc TBird design; Gibson even used it on some 90s LPs) - the one thing I don't like about it is the need to route a channel for it vs sitting on top.

That's one thing I don't like about (most) Ps - the shitty bridge (some have better ones).


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's one thing I don't like about (most) Ps - the shitty bridge (some have better ones).


High mass for me.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

When I first started out on bass I went to every store and town and played every bass I could get my hands on that wasn’t a Fender (I hated Strats and the last thing I wanted was a giant 4 string Stratocaster), but I couldn’t find anything that really spoke to me.

After a few weeks Of running rack after rack I decided to grab a P bass off the wall out of curiosity, realized it made the sound I was looking for and became a Fender bass player.

Fast forward a number of years and I have two Ps and two Js. I prefer the Jazz because I find it sounds bigger, deeper and more cutting in the mix than a P while having a bit of a mid scoop for the guitars to sit in.

IMO, the P, J, Stringray, 4001\4003, etc.... they’re classics for a reason. Try them all and see which one speaks to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2019)

One of my P's is a G&L. I use this more than my Fender P.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

A lot of basses do many things but the P bass can do everything, and do it very well. Every bassist should have a P in the arsenal.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> A lot of basses do many things but the P bass can do everything, and do it very well. Every bassist should have a P in the arsenal.


A P does not do _everything_. It does a lot of things, not all of them well, but at least passably. Some of those things are setup dependant so you can't switch on the fly (e.g. rounds vs flats). A P does not do the extremes very well (Ric bridge pup clank or Gibson neck pup woof, though it can approach it depending on setup... but that is the less useful of the 2 unless you are exclusively playing dub reggae), it is a middle of the road bass that works well enough (sometimes with some tweaking/coaxing) on almost anything.

I have 4 basses and none of them are a P (though one is a Gibson Victory which is close in both look and sound; not my main player though). I would add the point that if everybody has one, one may wish to differentiate themselves a bit and go another way. Or not. Depends on what one is after.

Lets not start with the tyranny of shoulds. Especially if the OP already has a Schecter which are generally P-ish to begin with (or at least P/J)


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

I prefer a Fender J bass.

It’s a cleaner sound than a P bass to my ear.

I’d like to try a P/J bass.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Go nuts!

Super P | Dingwall Guitars


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Any respectable bass player has a min of 12 basses ...

Get buying !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

P or J. Used mexi standard. Done.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Ps are good and more versatile than you'd think given the single pup. Never liked Js (the sound; thin vs the girth of P, never worked for me on anything). Similar to a P but active would be a Musicman Stingray (a lotta players moved from a P to a MM in the late 80s /90s... only a few went back later). Your Schecter should be firmly in P-J hybrid territory depending on the specific model.



I went to the music store and tried some basses but the music store wasn't stocked well.


Fender Precision – Liked it a lot but was uncomfortable playing while sitting (no strap)

Fender Jazz – Was very comfortable to play but like the Precision sound more

Music Man Sting Ray – Was amazing and found one used for $1250.00

Music Man Bongo 7 – Was my absolutely favourite but was $3650.00




Granny Gremlin said:


> Personally I am a Gibson bass guy. And Warwicks are for douchebags (this now unfortunately includes Jack Bruce) ;P. So fair warning of that bias.



Thanks for the heads up. Not one to worry about image.


I watched a YouTube clip where a gentleman played a lot of basses to demonstrate the sounds and I did enjoy how sharp the Gibson sounded.




Granny Gremlin said:


> The best rock bass by far, is the Thunderbird



Didn’t have one at the local store but will try other stores.


I am looking for a bass in the price range of $1000 - $1500 CAD.




keto said:


> -a P bass. A good one has tons of range through the sweep of the tone knob, and can do several different sounds from soft to grinding punk, just with that and one pickup



I am definitely heading in that direction.




keto said:


> -if you need several other sounds, but like the P Bass sound, I recently picked up a Yamaha 734a, which is a 2 pickup PJ, where a = active. It will work passive no battery, at that point one of the knobs is just a normal tone knob, and you can still dial between the 2 pickups. Or put it in active mode, you still have the 2 pups (P+J), and now a 3 band very good EQ, and more output (easily dialed down with the vol knob). The fit, finish, playability and most of all TONE out of this Indonesian made beast is unbelievable. Also comes in a 5er (model 735a) for around a grand.



I will try and find a Yamaha 734a. 




keto said:


> I have a G&L L-2000 that's my #1 (and also a very diverse bass), but the Yamaha comes along to every rehearsal and show, kept in Eb tuning for a few tunes. I love playing it.



Sounds cool, how much did you pay for G&L L-2000?




keto said:


> I haven't owned a Schecter, but they are well respected/liked. Should be a lot cheaper than the Warwick, but Warwick is also a very well loved brand that I haven't any personal experience with it - if it plays great, and you like how it sounds, and can afford it, why not?



It seems decent, but I just don’t have any other experience.




laristotle said:


> I have a P, J, PJ and an EB4.
> 
> P for me as well.
> 
> ...



Looks awesome but I assume outside of my price range – need to confirm.




laristotle said:


> High mass for me.



Is that a brand? I will take a look on Google in a moment.




_Azrael said:


> I prefer the Jazz because I find it sounds bigger, deeper and more cutting in the mix than a P while having a bit of a mid scoop for the guitars to sit in. .



What amp do you use?




_Azrael said:


> IMO, the P, J, Stringray, 4001\4003, etc.... they’re classics for a reason. Try them all and see which one speaks to you.



Exactly – I am in the process. Exciting.




cboutilier said:


> A lot of basses do many things but the P bass can do everything, and do it very well. Every bassist should have a P in the arsenal.



Yeah – good chance I will be buying multiple basses. 




TB2019 said:


> I prefer a Fender J bass.
> 
> 
> It’s a cleaner sound than a P bass to my ear.
> ...



I am confused, is the P/J a hybrid. I played a bass which had a tag of “P/J” but the headstock just referenced the Precision. The pickups seemed to have an interesting setup with the pickups on an angle.



KapnKrunch said:


> Go nuts!
> 
> 
> Super P | Dingwall Guitars



I will give them all my nuts, but it is a mouth full. Lol




Frenchy99 said:


> Any respectable bass player has a min of 12 basses ...
> 
> 
> Get buying !



Most likely will be the outcome. Lol




Budda said:


> P or J. Used mexi standard. Done.



I could see myself in 3-months owning both. I tend to go overboard.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

No Name said:


> What amp do you use?


Mesa WD800, Strategy 8:88, or M6 Carbine, depending on the gig/how I feel that particular day.

One of the things that’s difficult about basses is that they can sound completely different in a mix than they do solo, and (IMO) guitar players will tend to listen for a certain midrange tone that they don’t need because they’re not playing a guitar (imagine being a guitarist and having the bass player blasting you off stage with midrange).




> I am confused, is the P/J a hybrid. I played a bass which had a tag of “P/J” but the headstock just referenced the Precision. The pickups seemed to have an interesting setup with the pickups on an angle.


Typically a P/J is a Precision bass with both a P pickup in the middle and a Jazz pickup in the bridge.

It could also reference any non-Fender bass with both a P and a J pickup configuration. The other one you’ll see is MM, which is a Music Man humbucker. P/J... P/P... J/J... P/MM, etc.




> I could see myself in 3-months owning both. I tend to go overboard.


I know that feeling...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Rickenbacker basses are quite awesome too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

A 66 Mustang bass was the most fun instrument I ever owned. Love the short scale. I still have a Squire Jazz that I like but I wish I still had that Mustang.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's one thing I don't like about (most) Ps - the shitty bridge (some have better ones).





laristotle said:


> High mass for me.





No Name said:


> Is that a brand? I will take a look on Google in a moment.


Just thicker at the base.










I like G&L's.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

There are lots of great choices in the $1000-1500 range that you've mentioned -- both new & used.

Certainly that puts you into an excellent, lightly-used American Fender P or J-Bass

MM Stingray if you shop carefully and are patient.

The Ibanez SDGR is great bass and sub-$1000

You're also probably in the range of lower-end, good condition Sadowsky and Lakland basses, as well as a variety of other boutique builders.

FWIW I will be listing 2 J-Basses here shortly -- 1 is an MJT, purple metallic relic, maple board, Badass Bridge, Fender Original 60s pickups -- the other is a brand-new Warmoth/Allparts in candy tangerine, canarywood neck with ebony board, gold hardware, Fender CS60s pickups, Gotoh high-mass bridge etc.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

You have to buy one of each and every model that out there! 

That's the only way to know you have the right one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2019)

or rent a different one each month.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

_Azrael said:


> Mesa WD800, Strategy 8:88, or M6 Carbine, depending on the gig/how I feel that particular day.


I will have to check out those amps, other than the Mesa I am not familiar with the brands.



_Azrael said:


> Typically a P/J is a Precision bass with both a P pickup in the middle and a Jazz pickup in the bridge.
> 
> It could also reference any non-Fender bass with both a P and a J pickup configuration. The other one you’ll see is MM, which is a Music Man humbucker. P/J... P/P... J/J... P/MM, etc.


Ah, makes sense. Thank you.



cboutilier said:


> Rickenbacker basses are quite awesome too.


The Rickenbackers look amazing. I didn’t see any at a specific local store, but I will be visiting a few others today. The shield over the pickup looks as if it could be annoying but exciting to try.



laristotle said:


> Just thicker at the base.


I will look out for this while, I am bass shopping.



laristotle said:


> I like G&L's.


I am not sure where I can try G&L’s 



VHTO said:


> MM Stingray if you shop carefully and are patient.


A used Music Man Stingray is my number 1 pick at the moment. I noticed it has been sitting at the music shop for a little bit now and I am hoping I can bring it to the $1500 amount.



VHTO said:


> FWIW I will be listing 2 J-Basses here shortly -- 1 is an MJT, purple metallic relic, maple board, Badass Bridge, Fender Original 60s pickups -- the other is a brand-new Warmoth/Allparts in candy tangerine, canarywood neck with ebony board, gold hardware, Fender CS60s pickups, Gotoh high-mass bridge etc.


Toronto is a little distance; I would have to plan to come to play it on a weekend which might not be realistic at the moment. I would love to see a picture to help me decide. 



Frenchy99 said:


> You have to buy one of each and every model that out there!
> 
> That's the only way to know you have the right one!


Definitely – it is the only way. XD



laristotle said:


> or rent a different one each month.


That could be an option for sure.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No Name said:


> I will have to check out those amps, other than the Mesa I am not familiar with the brands.


All three of those are Mesa amps. So easy to check out - one website.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

No Name said:


> I will have to check out those amps, other than the Mesa I am not familiar with the brands.


Mesa WD800 - Killer sound amp. It’s a hybrid amp with a tube preamp, and IMO they did a really good job of capturing the feel of a tube amp. I’d recommend trying this and the D800, which is a solid state amp with some tube emulation that helps it to not sound too stiff/sterile. The WD800 is more rocked up and overdriven while the D800 is cleaner and super fat sounding. I get a lot of mileage out of the Aux input, which I use to pump an iPad through the amp for practicing.

Mesa Strategy 8:88 - Tube amp. I’d avoid this unless you have money to spare. It’s a great sounding amp, but 8x KT88s are expensive and the cost to retube is soul crushing. I really like the Strategy, but I’m reluctant to use it because of the cost of burning out another set of tubes. If I could do it all over again I’d get an SVT for this sound.

Mesa Carbine - Really articulate amp that’ll slice through heavy guitars. Another hybrid amp with a tube preamp. I picked it up because I found one for cheap and I wanted something that would let me save wear and tear on the tubes in the Strategy above, but I’d steer you towards the D800/WD800 because I think they’re more practical.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

...


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Stingray at $1250 is a steal if its in nice shape (full disclosure: I love my Stingray (to death)). I never owned a P-bass; probably should somewhere along the way; they are pretty much the "standard" for a decent bass; I just hate the neck on them.... 

Amps are so very personal. Galleon Kreuger makes great bass amps (sort of the P-bass of amps). Can't go wrong. After that; the field is wide open depending on what type of music you play and how much fiddling you like to do to find the *exact* sound you like. I use an Aguilar ToneHammer 500.... amazing, but there are so many great options out there that it is almost whatever the best deal you can find will do. Watch some reviews on You Tube and hit the new and used shops and play, play, play.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Not ignoring this post, was busy with Easter. I am visiting music stores tonight, tomorrow and Saturday. Trying as many basses as I can get my hands on. Wish the Bongo 6 wasnt so expensive but you got to pay for quality I guess.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> All three of those are Mesa amps. So easy to check out - one website.


That does make it easy(-er). None of the local stores so far seem to be keen on stocking Mesa at the moment.



_Azrael said:


> Mesa WD800 - Killer sound amp. It’s a hybrid amp with a tube preamp, and IMO they did a really good job of capturing the feel of a tube amp. I’d recommend trying this and the D800, which is a solid state amp with some tube emulation that helps it to not sound too stiff/sterile. The WD800 is more rocked up and overdriven while the D800 is cleaner and super fat sounding. I get a lot of mileage out of the Aux input, which I use to pump an iPad through the amp for practicing.
> 
> 
> Mesa Strategy 8:88 - Tube amp. I’d avoid this unless you have money to spare. It’s a great sounding amp, but 8x KT88s are expensive and the cost to retube is soul crushing. I really like the Strategy, but I’m reluctant to use it because of the cost of burning out another set of tubes. If I could do it all over again I’d get an SVT for this sound.
> ...



I am going to try and rent them, if possible, when I buy a new bass.



Beach Bob said:


> Stingray at $1250 is a steal if its in nice shape (full disclosure: I love my Stingray (to death)). I never owned a P-bass; probably should somewhere along the way; they are pretty much the "standard" for a decent bass; I just hate the neck on them....
> 
> 
> Amps are so very personal. Galleon Kreuger makes great bass amps (sort of the P-bass of amps). Can't go wrong. After that; the field is wide open depending on what type of music you play and how much fiddling you like to do to find the *exact* sound you like. I use an Aguilar ToneHammer 500.... amazing, but there are so many great options out there that it is almost whatever the best deal you can find will do. Watch some reviews on You Tube and hit the new and used shops and play, play, play.



Absolutely agree with music in general being very personal. I did see a few Galleon Kreuger options at the store but I didn’t try one. I will go back tomorrow and give a couple a shot.


I did go back to the store and try the Stringray. Still my fav option so far.


.

.


I also tried:

· Epiphone Viola Bass (surprisingly playable for $500)

· Various Fender Jazz/Precision configurations

· Music Man Bongo 5 (just because it is so sexy)

· Ibanez, prestige something something (gold plated look, skunk wood style, 6-string and active pickups) – was a lot of bass to play.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

No Name said:


> I will go back tomorrow and give a couple a shot.


Plug into a Markbass as well.
I bought one over a GK when I tried them side by side.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Plug into a Markbass as well.
> I bought one over a GK when I tried them side by side.


Absolutely. I appreciate the help as I know virtually nothing about Bass Amps.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No Name said:


> Absolutely. I appreciate the help as I know virtually nothing about Bass Amps.


GK will sound brighter and pointier than almost everything else, but also cuts a rock mix better than almost anything else. Lots of very punchy bottom. Overdrives very nice and throaty when you hit it hard. My preferred sound, though I boost the low mids some for a thicker sound.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

sent you a PM


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

I went to an awesome store on the weekend, twice, and tried to play with as much as they would allow me until they got bored of me – lol


I replayed a lot of previously mentioned bases:

· Fender Precision

· Fender Jazz


But also played:

· Godin (super interesting bass but not sure I like it – feels like plastic)

· Yamaha – various models (liked them, going back to try more and will get a model number)




laristotle said:


> Plug into a Markbass as well.
> 
> I bought one over a GK when I tried them side by side.



I didn’t have much time with the Markbass, but I tried the amp and enjoyed it.




keto said:


> GK will sound brighter and pointier than almost everything else, but also cuts a rock mix better than almost anything else. Lots of very punchy bottom. Overdrives very nice and throaty when you hit it hard. My preferred sound, though I boost the low mids some for a thicker sound.



Also tried a GK which felt nice. I believe one of my friends has one they are willing to lend me for some time. I will get back to you with a model number.




rollingdam said:


> sent you a PM



Super appreciated but I will declined the Warwick bass at the moment. Super great deal but looking for something a little different.


.
.
.

Hopefully will pull the trigger on the purchase next weekend.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

You should also try an Air Bass ! 

Very light and easy to play !


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Frenchy99 said:


> You should also try an Air Bass !
> 
> Very light and easy to play !


Have a whole rack of them. Can shred some serious and potentially impossible riffs but oddly my friends can't hear it.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

keto said:


> GK will sound brighter and pointier than almost everything else, but also cuts a rock mix better than almost anything else. Lots of very punchy bottom. Overdrives very nice and throaty when you hit it hard. My preferred sound, though I boost the low mids some for a thicker sound.


Went to the store today and played an Ernie Ball Stingray + Gallien-Kruger Amp 1001RB and Neo NEO410x4. I was just riffing on it and people where vibe-ing on it. I am sold on the GK. I am pretty sure I will buy the used Stingray as well. Had a really good night.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

No Name said:


> I am sold on the GK. I am pretty sure I will buy the used Stingray as well. Had a really good night.


The adventure has just begun !


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Frenchy99 said:


> The adventure has just begun !


Oh yeah, this is just the beginning. I have played so many basses now and the mind is just spinning.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Stingray is a great do anything bass. The EQ and pickups are excellent. Hard to go wrong with that one.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I learned to play bass on a Stingray into a GK.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

zdogma said:


> The Stingray is a great do anything bass. The EQ and pickups are excellent. Hard to go wrong with that one.





cboutilier said:


> I learned to play bass on a Stingray into a GK.


Today is pay day. I am going to buy the Music Man Stingray and put a deposit on the GK amp/cab.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No Name said:


> Today is pay day. I am going to buy the Music Man Stingray and put a deposit on the GK amp/cab.


The Neo 410 has a reputation for being VERY bottom heavy soundwise. Some like it, some don't. I'd drop the amp bass down some, and run up the 2 mid controls personally - bass for me just LIVES in the low mids.

I run my GK amp with a Mesa Subway 115 (soon to be 215 as I have it on order), much nicer full range cab tho spendy.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

I am the proud owner of a Music Man Stingray 5


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

No Name said:


> I am the proud owner of a Music Man Stingray 5


Congrats! That thing will cover a lot of musical ground. Very versatile bass.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Congrats! That thing will cover a lot of musical ground. Very versatile bass.


Thank you. Very excited.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I recently traded a Stingray, that’s turning out to be a large regret. Hope yours is as good as mine was.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

keto said:


> I recently traded a Stingray, that’s turning out to be a large regret. Hope yours is as good as mine was.


I am sorry to hear that. When my company tanked I lost a lot and I felt pretty disheartened. Lost the job I spent 2 years creating and my hobby at the same time. A lot of gear I won't easily find again.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

The new additional bass string is menacingly low and I love it. - ..and suddenly the bass comes alive, "I demand sacrifices of your finger tips" lol


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

No Name said:


> I am the proud owner of a Music Man Stingray 5


Pictures?????


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

No Name said:


> Oh yeah, this is just the beginning. I have played so many basses now and the mind is just spinning.


I find if I play something I learn more in about 10 seconds than I do in 10 years of reading a gear forums. A lot of stuff makes sense after the fact... as in, “so that’s what that guy meant when he said X about Y”.

I also found that it took time and experience for my ear to develop an understanding of how a bass should sound and fit within a mix. My sound is quite different now than when I first started. Be prepared for your tastes to change and be open minded when it happens.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Beach Bob said:


> Pictures?????


Ha ha! Would love to. Do I need to throw them onto the internet somewhere?



_Azrael said:


> I find if I play something I learn more in about 10 seconds than I do in 10 years of reading a gear forums. A lot of stuff makes sense after the fact... as in, “so that’s what that guy meant when he said X about Y”.
> 
> I also found that it took time and experience for my ear to develop an understanding of how a bass should sound and fit within a mix. My sound is quite different now than when I first started. Be prepared for your tastes to change and be open minded when it happens.


Oh - without a doubt, the best way to learn an instrument is to play an instrument. My tastes change all the time. Mind is too open - struggle to keep my brains in my skull.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Beach Bob said:


> Pictures?????












I am at work at the moment and not near my bass but this is what the model looks like, except the nut on my bass is white for some reason.


----------

